

Search engine manipulation effect  possible impact on outcomes of elections - drallison
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/08/03/1419828112.full.pdf?sid=b0574dd9-3037-48d3-b4d2-1cf824261184

======
drallison
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/08/03/1419828112.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/08/03/1419828112.full.pdf?sid=b0574dd9-3037-48d3-b4d2-1cf824261184)

This is the early release version.

